# Nikon - Nikor??



## Bogey (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello,

I hate to start out with a stupid question, but I bought a D80 kit at Costco last year and well, they sell stuff, but don't really explain stuff. Both my lenses say "Nikon" on them, but I've read where they could be Nikor?? What is the difference between the two? I assume Nikon makes Nikor? (man, I'm showing my stupidity!)

Qestion #2:
I've had the camera about a year, I've taken a ton of pics, but I need to start expanding what I do. My "goal" is to take pics of waterfowl in flight. I'm intersted in getting a 200 - 400 lens. I've found a "Nikor" for around $1,350. I'm not ready to buy quite yet, I need to learn more about WHAT I'm buying...(and doing)

Any help/suggestions would be most appreciated!

Thank you,

Bogey


----------



## jkernitzki (Nov 23, 2007)

Nikkor is Nikon.  That used to be the high-end glass, but nearly all Nikon lenses are labeled Nikkor now.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikkor


Can't help with #2, I don't know the Nikon side (Canon guy...)


----------



## itoncool (Nov 23, 2007)

Nikon is the brand, the system and the camera name
Nikkor is the lens (Nikkor is made by Nikon) - not Nikor -

the AF-S 200-400VR f/4 IF ED is one of Nikkor greatest, and if this is what you are getting then I doubt it will cost "only" US$ 1,350 in useable condition, because I think at least you should spend minimum US$ 5,000 to get a new one.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 23, 2007)

itoncool said:


> Nikon is the brand, the system and the camera name
> Nikkor is the lens (Nikkor is made by Nikon) - not Nikor -



Quite an important extra 'k'. There are some low quality auxiliary lenses sold as 'Nikor' that have nothing to do with Nikon, and I presume that they are marked that way to attempt to fool people. There are also good quality stainless steel developing tanks with the Nikor brand. As far as I know these have nothing to do with the Nikon Corporation (their old name was Nippon Kogaku KK) either, but I don't know that for sure. Nikor tanks were marketed by Honeywell in the USA.

In the past Nikon did sell some lenses at the lower end of their range that were not called 'Nikkor'.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Bogey (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help on question #1!  

Does this info help for question #2?  *Nikon Zoom Telephoto AF VR Zoom Nikkor 80-400mm f/4.5-5.6D ED Autofocus Lens *- this is one of the lens I'm looking at for around $1,400

Can anyone give me some feedback on this lens?

THANKS!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 23, 2007)

*photozone.de* is a good site for lens reviews and such.  The review for the *Nikkor 80-400mm* is not stellar, but okay.


----------



## Bogey (Nov 24, 2007)

thank you that was helpful!


----------

